# Cure for my social anxiety!!!! you should give it a try!!!



## vicaversa6922 (Aug 13, 2007)

the stuff is called NeuroBalance its and phenibut and other stuff in it anyway i take one teaspoon before bed then one more teaspoon before i go to work. Wow it works even better than klonophin in my opinion. You can get it here http://anabolicminds.com/store/1279.html
heres some info on it:
The main active ingredient, 4-AMINO-3-PHENYLBUTYRIC ACID HCL, is a derivative of GABA that actually acts as a GABA receptor agonist and also causes significant release of GABA in the brain. The attached phenyl group acts as a carrier which enables this form of GABA to successfully breach the Blood Brain Barrier and has shown to regulate levels of GABA within one hour of administration. Clinical studies have shown significant anxiety reduction, decreased physiological responses to stress and reduced episodes of insomnia. It also has indicated anti-arrhythmic and cardio protective properties.

Most scientific studies suggest that the proper dosage should range between 500-1000 mg per day. For the best anti-stress and fat loss benefits, NEUROBALANCE should be taken about 2 hours before going to bed. To fight high-stress and anxiety during the daytime, NEUROBALANCE can still be taken to achieve the anti-stress results.
:yes


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Can you post any scientific studies done on this product? thanks.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

phenibut is about as good as it gets for OTC stuff, which still doesnt say much.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

You can get three times as much phenibut if you buy it in bulk powder form and mix each serving of it with a drink of your choice for the same amount of money (or less, depending where you look) that this NeuroBalance stuff costs. NeuroBalance is just phenibut (4-amino-3-phenylbutyric acid) suspended in oil and fake sugar.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

can you get this stuff at GNC?


----------



## vicaversa6922 (Aug 13, 2007)

i beleve you can take this stuff everyday without tolerance issues unlike with regular phenibut.


----------



## Derekgnr (Nov 9, 2003)

But can it make you carry on normal conversations with people? People that you never even talk to.


----------



## vicaversa6922 (Aug 13, 2007)

yes i just got back from the mall i was buying some clothes and i carried on a conversation w/ the very attractive cashier


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

From the site:

"Most *scientific studies *suggest that the proper dosage should range between 500-1000 mg per day. For the best anti-stress and *fat loss *benefits, NEUROBALANCE should be taken about 2 hours before going to bed. To fight high-stress and anxiety during the daytime, NEUROBALANCE can still be taken to achieve the anti-stress results."

Where are the links to the papers??? That would convince many more people. I don't have confidence in customer testimonials.

Also, they just throw "fat loss" in there without providing any evidence or any mechanism by which it may occur. Looks like a marketing gimmick.


----------



## alanh (Jan 2, 2008)

Ive been curious about phenibut for some time now, but I'm going to hold off on trying it since my current line of treatment appears to be affective.


----------



## alanh (Jan 2, 2008)

Also, I currently take benzodiazepines, which are more likely to be efficacious in treating my condition than phenibut, which kind of negates the whole purpose of taking phenibut in the first place. You should only take phenibut if you feel you could benefit from increased GABAergic transmission and don't have access to conventional GABAergic medications, such as benzodiazepines.


----------



## alanh (Jan 2, 2008)

Prior to being prescribed benzodiazepines, I did some extensive research into vareious OTC alternatives that are supposed to increase GABAergic transmission, including phenibut. Here are some of the findings I came upon during my research:

Phenibut (beta-phenyl-GABA): a tranquilizer and nootropic drug.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1183 ... stractPlus

Effect of the GABA derivative phenibut on learning
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1577 ... stractPlus

Characteristics of the anxiolytic action of benzodiazepine and GABA derivatives on experimentally modelled anxiety states
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/2903 ... stractPlus

Cardioprotective effect of GABA derivatives in acute alcohol intoxication
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1699 ... stractPlus

Comparison of the antioxidative activity of fenibut, fentolamin and ionol
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/2253 ... stractPlus

Phenibut - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phenibut

As far as an anxiolytic, results have been mixed, but it does sound promising. Intersetingly, it's been shown to exhibit anitoxidant, cardioprotective, possibly neuroprotective, and nootropic (cognitive & memory enhancing) properties. In light of this and it's apparent lack of serious adverse side effects, I'd have to say this is one of the few herbal supplements worth trying. As with any herbal supplements, you should always research them thoroughly prior to taking them, and make sure your doctor is aware of any supplements you are taking and how they affect you.


----------



## Johnny_Genome (Nov 11, 2003)

I not sure how this differs from phenibut, but if you slightly overdose on phenibut you can give yourself the "hangover effect". This will put you in bed for about 24hrs and it's not fun.


----------



## Panic Prone (Mar 5, 2006)

I've never tried this form but i've tried phenibut which should be very similar. The problem with phenibut is you build a very rapid tolerance to it! You can take a month or 2 off and your tolerance is still where u left it! When phenibut kicks in.. It is without a doubt a social anxiety cure. I used it last weekend for a party and I was talking and dancing like a mad man! The only problem is i felt slightly out of it at the same time. When I first messed with this stuff it was very clean mental focus, no anxiety whatsoever and i was very talkative. The more I take it.. it's almost like a drunk feeling.. which I do miss the alcohol buzz but I don't drink anymore. 

Do you build tolerance with this stuff as you do with phenibut?


----------



## trewlaneyy (Aug 24, 2007)

Sounds interesting, I've never heard of such a thing. Thanks for all the info, I might look into it.


----------



## GreyFox08 (Dec 22, 2007)

This sounds like it could be a good product for me to try....but my mom already just spent at least $50 or more on Seredyn and Anxietol. She didn't talk to any of me or my brother's doctors before buying it, and I recently did a lot more research on it, and found out some other stuff that I posted in another topic on this board..

Is this one FDA approved and stuff? I want to know everything about something before I'm going to put it in my body...which is the reason I'm adament about not taking the Anxietol when it gets here in the mail, although my mom "slightly" disagrees with my viewpoint...


----------



## Prettyinside (Nov 2, 2006)

Im guessing its the same with the new Pharma Gaba - recently approved by the FDA?

http://www.jonesgaba.com/
http://www.iherb.com/ProductDetails.aspx?c=1&pid=8351


----------



## VetChick (Oct 2, 2007)

That's kinda outta my price range lol.


----------



## RubyLynn (Jan 21, 2008)

I just started taking phenibut (on day 3). I sleep like a champ, which is a nice change, but I haven't really noticed much else. Maybe a little more *giggly* than usual. I've been taking 500-750mg per day. I don't take any other meds.


----------



## Malfie (Mar 10, 2007)

RubyLynn said:


> I just started taking phenibut (on day 3). I sleep like a champ, which is a nice change, but I haven't really noticed much else. Maybe a little more *giggly* than usual. I've been taking 500-750mg per day. I don't take any other meds.


I'm thinking of trying Phenibut and was going to start as low as 250mg, so I'd be interested to know how your dose is working for you and if tolerance builds. I'm thinking of trying it just as-needed - if it works!


----------



## SerenelyPanicked (May 29, 2007)

I did a quick search on this product and analyzed the user reviews on another forum I trust before I bought it. The name of the product (Neurobalance - sounds cheesy to me!) gave me the impression that I would be wasting my money on yet another over-priced, quack remedy, but the results have softened my skepticism. :eek 

As someone else pointed out, it's basically a form of phenibut. I had already built up a tolerance to phenibut after a week before switching to Neurobalance; I now have been taking one teaspoon of Neurobalance before bed and in the morning for the past two weeks with no tolerance. Interesting!!

It's not a panacea for social anxiety, but I can certainly vouch for its anti-anxiety effects. It does make me more social and open with others. I can interact with others easily after taking it - laugh, joke, share amusing anecdotes, engage in normal discussion, not act paranoid, etc. I can handle criticism better now, and I don't even get annoyed or upset when my peevish wife nags or complains. Curious.

I remain cautiously optimistic that this will continue to work...


----------



## Prettyinside (Nov 2, 2006)

* Ok I have my fingers crossed * 
I have ordered this - let this help me dear Lord... 
Let this make my life the way I envisioned - 
relaxed, easy going and let me just be me!

I shall post my reviews once I've tried it, thanks!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

...very interesting.

I have a doctor's appointment tomorrow to arrange a meeting with a shrink to discuss medication.

But I am glad to have read this thread. I've never tried medication and would prefer to try something with as few side effects as possible.

I shall ask about this and look into it on my own as well.

Thanks for all the information above.


----------



## Prettyinside (Nov 2, 2006)

hey i got it today!!! 
I tried it an hour ago - I do feel - normal, not stressed at all. I'll update again.


----------



## Prettyinside (Nov 2, 2006)

vicaversa6922 said:


> the stuff is called NeuroBalance its and phenibut and other stuff in it anyway i take one teaspoon before bed then one more teaspoon before i go to work. Wow it works even better than klonophin in my opinion. You can get it here http://anabolicminds.com/store/1279.html
> heres some info on it:
> The main active ingredient, 4-AMINO-3-PHENYLBUTYRIC ACID HCL, is a derivative of GABA that actually acts as a GABA receptor agonist and also causes significant release of GABA in the brain. The attached phenyl group acts as a carrier which enables this form of GABA to successfully breach the Blood Brain Barrier and has shown to regulate levels of GABA within one hour of administration. Clinical studies have shown significant anxiety reduction, decreased physiological responses to stress and reduced episodes of insomnia. It also has indicated anti-arrhythmic and cardio protective properties.
> 
> ...


Hey did you take it 2 hours before work or in less time? Plus wats the use of taking it before bed time... I just want to fight the social anxiety during the day time... so can I just take it before school only? And how long will the effects last?


----------



## Malfie (Mar 10, 2007)

I'm confused as to what the difference is between regular Phenibut powder/capsules and NeuroBalance??? Isn't NeuroBalance liquid Phenibut? I seem to remember reading somewhere though about NeuroBalance having a different delivery of getting the Phenibut to cross the blood-brain barrier. Could this be it? Regular Phenibut lasts around 5 hours at low dose.

I'd like to know too about tolerance. If both are essentially Phenibut, how come NeuroBalance doesn't have the same tolerance issues as regular Phenibut??? Is it safe to take daily long-term?

Also, what about NeuroBalance and SSRIs, are they okay to take together?


----------



## Prettyinside (Nov 2, 2006)

Sorry update: When I was at school - I was still feeling experiencing my physical symptoms of anxiety. When a car would pass me by I would get all tensed and my mouth wouldnt relax - but fumble alot. Anyone who took this - experience thiis too?


----------



## Malfie (Mar 10, 2007)

How's it going on the NeuroBalance?


----------



## Prettyinside (Nov 2, 2006)

OMG, I feel like crying as I write this... when I took neurobalance the first time it was only half a teaspon. Today I tried 2 tps as recommended, my social anxiety was GONE! LIterally - I met 4 people today, I felt NO ANXIETY watsoever, socialized, didnt have ANY physical symptoms - I felt like I usually did with my famly, at home -- I felt like myself. At the end of the day today as I was going home, I prayed silently to the LORD, GOD, thanking him for having provided me this cure. I am blessed and want to share with all of you guys -- this cure is the CURE! ANd it's here to stay with me!


----------



## Malfie (Mar 10, 2007)

Prettyinside, I'm so happy for you that NeuroBalance is working for you and after trying other things and being so disappointed! 

I still don't understand what the real difference is between regular Phenibut powder/capsules and the Phenibut in NeuroBalance, so please watch out for any tolerance issues and if it's possible to not take it for a few days it may help for when you take it again, but NeuroBalance may be okay to take continually, I just don't know!

God Bless!


----------



## Prettyinside (Nov 2, 2006)

I dont know what the difference is with that and regular Phenibut, but I will say that Neurobalance WORKS - 100 stars out of 5 stars! EXCELLENT. I PROB wont need to come to this board EVER again because I wouldnt be classified as someone who has social anxiety. I want everyone on this board to know - that this is the cure. I know how all of you have suffered - please get this - you will thank this thread for it, for Im doing so - thank you!!!!! ;D


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

This is kinda scary. I may have to try it. I just wonder if when you stop taking it completely if your sa sky rockets. I fear a dependence being created. I can currently get through the day without anything but I'm not exactly 100% normal. I could be more social and have better eye contact. Maybe this will help :con . 

Does it put you in any kind of relaxed or tired state? I workout very intensely so I wonder if this stuff will hurt my workout :con


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

I might try it...my only gripe is it needs 4 hours to kick in. Waaay too long.


----------



## sparkations (Nov 26, 2003)

wow, i'm hearing really good things. I hope to give it a try.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Does it really work? I am thinking of giving it a try.


----------



## Malfie (Mar 10, 2007)

Well, I can see the manufacturers of NeuroBalance struggling to keep up with demands pretty soon!

But what about interactions with meds, i.e. antidepressants? I worry about these things! Even though I've Googled the entire Internet I can't seem to find out if NeuroBalance/Phenibut raises Serotonin, so I'm now thinking that it probably doesn't, or at least in significant amounts, or else someone somewhere would have posted about it :stu


----------



## SerenelyPanicked (May 29, 2007)

Everyone:

When I attempted to re-order, I was told that this product is no longer being manufactured. 

I hope to God this is not true, because I will go crazy, as it has been a near miracle for me.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

This bits fun:



> NeuroBalance supports neurological and cognitive function. Precursors and supportive nutrients are provided to optimize the feel-good neurotransmitters - serotonin, dopamine, and GABA. NeuroBalance is best used in conjunction with Brainbalance, MetabolicBalance, and Super Omega.
> 
> _* These statements have not been evaluated by the FDA. This product is not intended to diagnose, treat, cure or prevent any disease._


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Okies ingredients:

Vitamin B6 (as Pyridoxal-5-Phosphate), L-Tyrosine, GABA, L-Glutamine, Inositol, Taurine, 5-HTP


----------



## Malfie (Mar 10, 2007)

From all my Googling I've noticed quite a few other products also called NeuroBalance and the one you've posted the ingredients of is not the NeuroBalance manufactured by IBE that is obviously being of so much help to some, as in the IBE NeuroBalance the main ingredient is 4-Amino-Phenylbutyric Acid HCL, i.e. Phenibut, and the few other smaller ingredients are Purified Water, Oat Oil, Natural Phospholipids, Emulsifiers, Propagated Ethyl and Ethylene Esters, all Natural Flavors and Colors, Sucralose as a Non Calorie Sweetner, Na Benzoate and Potassium (Less Than 0.1% as a Flavor Preservatives)

Just to clear things up :eyes


----------



## Malfie (Mar 10, 2007)

SerenelyPanicked said:


> Everyone:
> 
> When I attempted to re-order, I was told that this product is no longer being manufactured.
> 
> I hope to God this is not true, because I will go crazy, as it has been a near miracle for me.


Really!? - I haven't tried it yet so don't know if it will help me or not but was looking forward to giving it a try!

Maybe the company you attempted to re-order from just won't be re-stocking and told you that so you don't order from somewhere else :stu

On IBE's website it's still their advertised product, although the picture on the bottle is the old style. They've just revamped the label so I don't know why they would spend money doing that to a product they're no longer going to manufacture :con


----------



## Malfie (Mar 10, 2007)

SerenelyPanicked said:


> When I attempted to re-order, I was told that this product is no longer being manufactured.


And, unfortunately, it's not! :sigh Apparently, the carrier IBE used for it is no longer able to be made.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

First time I hear of this. I'll do more research on it. Alanh, thanks for the links. Are you are medical student?


----------



## TheGuitarGuy (Apr 11, 2008)

Is there anywhere to get this stuff anymore? I am desperate. I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## beanman80 (Oct 11, 2006)

So phenibut is OTC......so if your drug tested nothing will show up or does anyone really know the answer...I mean really


----------



## hulkamaniak (Mar 21, 2008)

This place appears to have Neuro in stock

http://www.cheapuksupplements.com/shop/ ... urobalance


----------



## yohan (May 6, 2008)

Thanks, I ordered it. Will post my results here


----------



## hulkamaniak (Mar 21, 2008)

Cool thanks if it goes good i shall get some soon, look forward to your results :clap


----------



## p!atd (May 16, 2008)

hulkamaniak said:


> This place appears to have Neuro in stock
> 
> http://www.cheapuksupplements.com/shop/ ... urobalance


Is that the right one? Can it be taken alongside the magnesium taurate tablets im already taking?

Cheers


----------



## chrisforrest (Mar 27, 2008)

has anyone both Tension Rx and neurobalance? 
Its main ingredient is 4-Amino-Phenylbutyric Acid too. 
Which works the best?


----------



## bling (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Cure for my social anxiety!!!Neurobalance*

Greyfox what did you find out about Seredyn and what was the topic? Thanks.

Any updates on people using Neurobalance. Prettyinside, is it still working for you? Or if you aren't on here anymore, it probably is.

Thanks

This sounds like it could be a good product for me to try....but my mom already just spent at least $50 or more on Seredyn and Anxietol. She didn't talk to any of me or my brother's doctors before buying it, and I recently did a lot more research on it, and found out some other stuff that I posted in another topic on this


----------



## p!atd (May 16, 2008)

ive bought some neurobalance and will try it before bed tonight. will let you know how i get on.


----------



## bling (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks, that's great. I've been holding back on ordering it, as can't find that much about it, whether it is safe or not. What can you take or not take with it. There is many supplements with same name. i love my seredyn, but i've got a cruise to go on in 6 weeks time, and want all the help i can get. I hope i don't get stopped lol. I will have an array of supplements with me. I just want something i can trust, that will do the job of keeping me ultra calm, but not drowsy. Also can you drink alcohol with this product. I don't normally drink, but i will be on holiday, so might want one or two. I've just started taking the rhodiola as well, and magnesium citrate and taurate, so hope i can still take these with it.


----------



## bling (Jan 27, 2008)

Just realised the site someone posted earlier is the one i found. Is that where you bought it in the end? You also asked about the mag taurate, did you find the answer to that question?


----------



## bling (Jan 27, 2008)

Prettyinside last visited this site in March. I wish i could contact her to see how well this was working for her still.


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

This sounds interesting. I haven't considered meds before but these comments are encouraging.


----------



## stadiumrockdwarf (Jul 17, 2007)

Wow check out the viral advertising right here on SAS. All these guys with 1 post each suddenly appearing from nowhere .. still its clever. Seem to create a buzz by having all these people ask questions about it so that real users get pulled into the conversation too, and before long you have social proof AND scarcity (the stuff running out) all in one thread.

And then if youre feeling REALLY bold, go start another thread somewhere else.

Internet marketing genius! :clap


----------



## bling (Jan 27, 2008)

I decided to order it anyway, so should have it in few days. I've also sent them an email asking questions about what can or can't be taken with it. That info is rather lacking on the webiste. No postage either if live in uk.


----------



## bling (Jan 27, 2008)

Stadiumrockdwarf. What people with only one post? The girl it worked for had been on here for 2 years. On another forum there was someone poo pooing Seredyn, accusing someone it worked for, as being a plant. I have used that and it works, even though i think you can buy the ingredients seperately and cheaper, so what is your problem? Are you always this skepitical?


----------



## p!atd (May 16, 2008)

bling said:


> I decided to order it anyway, so should have it in few days. I've also sent them an email asking questions about what can or can't be taken with it. That info is rather lacking on the webiste. No postage either if live in uk.


can you let me know what they say about magnesium taurate as i didnt get an answer myself. instead i stopped taking them a couple of days ago and will see how the neurobalance works out. had a little taste but not a proper teaspoon before and it is quite strong tasting!! not totally disgusting though. fingers crossed it will work.
i hope you can drink with it as well!!


----------



## Malfie (Mar 10, 2007)

I haven't actually tried neurobalance yet but I have some. I can't seem to find out if it's OK to take with amitriptyline/elavil :stu - A tip I read though was to mix it in a cup of milk. Tastes much better, like strawberry milkshake apparently. 

Bling, I'm just wondering where you get your magnesium taurate from as I'm in the UK too and can't seem to find it apart from the Viridian brand and have not heard of that one?


----------



## p!atd (May 16, 2008)

Malfie i got my magnesium taurate from

http://www.health4youonline.com/health_ ... aurate.htm

The brand is biocare


----------



## Malfie (Mar 10, 2007)

Oh thanks P!atd! I had seen the biocare brand on various sites being sold as Mag. Taurate, but on some pictures of the bottles it said Magnesium Taurine and not Taurate :con So is the biocare brand effective and the proper Mag. Taurate that's helping so many on here?


----------



## p!atd (May 16, 2008)

Im not sure about that. The bottle does say mag taurine...are they diferrent?

Just taken the neurobalance. The taste wasnt the most pleasant. Only had one tablespoon and had to put the spoon in some flavoured water in the end and dilute it and drink it. I am starting to feel kinda sleepy now about 30 minutes on.


----------



## hulkamaniak (Mar 21, 2008)

Keep us updated!

Btw how did you get it so fast, you only registered 4 days ago


----------



## yohan (May 6, 2008)

I received mine yesterday, started to use it last night.

It says to take one or two teaspoons before going to sleep. I took one teaspoon, and also one this morning. It indeed tastes really strong! I didn't stop taking my chelated magnesium.

I'm at work right now and I feel pretty calm. I did feel calm the last weeks though, I think the magnesium does a great job too.

Will keep u updated on the Neurobalance.


----------



## p!atd (May 16, 2008)

hulkamaniak said:


> Keep us updated!
> 
> Btw how did you get it so fast, you only registered 4 days ago


I ordered it from the link you posted on Friday night and it arrived yesterday.

I slept pretty well last night, which im not sure whether was the neurobalance or just because i was cream crackered from very late nights the last couple of days. Ive definitely woken up feeling alot more 'ready for the day' quicker than i usually do as it usually takes me a few hours to wake up properly.


----------



## bling (Jan 27, 2008)

Viridian brand and have not heard of that one?

Malfie, that is the one i bought, i hadn't heard of the make either. The only other one i've seen is the biocare, already mentioned, taurate and taurine is the same thing, i think.

Platd, i haven't had a reply yet.

I think i'll stop everything else as well, and try that on its own for a few days to see how it affects me.

Well there is a few of us trying it, so let's see if it is as good as some people have made out. I haven't got mine yet, but if we report everyday for a few days, is it supposed to work within a few days?


----------



## bling (Jan 27, 2008)

platd, i thought it was 1 to 2 teaspoons, you said tablespoon. Did you mean to say that. If you took tablespoon, that might be why you were so sleepy. ops


----------



## bling (Jan 27, 2008)

IBE, who i think make neurobalance. I can't find an actual website for them, i asked questions from the website i ordered from, but would be better to ask direct if i could find out who to contact. I can't find any information. I've google neurobalance-coindications etc etc nothing. surely there must be stuff you can and can't take with it. What does it say on the bottle?


----------



## p!atd (May 16, 2008)

Oops i meant teaspoon :lol

This is the IBE website i think: http://www.ibe-technology.com/


----------



## p!atd (May 16, 2008)

Just an update. Dont really feel the neurobalance has had much effect so im going to up it to one and a half teaspoons tonight.


----------



## bling (Jan 27, 2008)

Just got mine in the post. I tried emailing ibe, but it came up with some sort of error, wouldn't accept email. I do get suspicious if i can't contact anyone, are they a reputable company i wonder. It doesn't say much on bottle does it. No warning about taking it with prescription drugs or whatever, only the usual disclaimers, pregnant, breastfeeding, blah blah Does that mean it is okay or not? I am a little afraid of taking it, but i'm like that with all new stuff i take, synonomous with my nervous condition i suppose. When it says about best taken with some of their other products in the blurb, does that mean there is danger of imbalance with it? Prettyinside got results with 2 teaspoons at night. I might leave it until some of you have reported better results, i'm such a woosh (sp).


----------



## p!atd (May 16, 2008)

I had one and a half teaspoons last night and whilst im pretty sure this stuff is making me sleep like a baby im not really feeling any anti-anxiety effects from it yet.


----------



## yohan (May 6, 2008)

I think this stuff works for me. I used it since the day before yesterday (one teaspoon in the morning and one in the evening) and I feel really calm most of the day. I also talked a lot with colleagues, even a new one I'd never met before, and I did not feel anxious at all. I also felt happy, not euphoric but just relaxed and confident.

I don't know yet if the effect will stay, nor that the effect is solely achieved trough the Neurobalance (I also use fish oil and magnesium), but so far I'm optimistic about this. Will keep u updated of course.

By the way: it looks like Neurobalance is no longer produced by IBE. But I found several results on Google of companies that sell the active ingredient (which is 4-amino-3-Phenylbutyric acid HCl). It might even be cheaper to buy just this ingredient


----------



## Malfie (Mar 10, 2007)

yohan said:


> By the way: it looks like Neurobalance is no longer produced by IBE.


You're right, and like someone else said on the Neurobalance thread, this product has, indeed, been discontinued  The pharmaceutical company who created the delivery system or "carrier" for Neurobalance pulled the plug on it. They're pushing a new oral insulin product for diabetics, so Neurobalance is the least of their concerns and they no longer wanted to be bothered as were not making much profit from it. A "little birdie" on another forum tells me that IBE have tried their hardest to get them to make it occasionally but they hold the patent so IBE can't really go anywhere else.

Fear not though! If IBE can get permission to use the delivery system, it's rumoured that Neurobalance could soon reappear and possibly in capsule form!



yohan said:


> But I found several results on Google of companies that sell the active ingredient (which is 4-amino-3-Phenylbutyric acid HCl). It might even be cheaper to buy just this ingredient


The other name for 4-amino-3-Phenylbutyric acid is Phenibut, which has been discussed at length on this forum. Phenibut powder and capsules can be readily bought from most online sports supplement stores. But the problem with this form of Phenibut is that tolerance builds exceptionally fast, so can only be taken on an as-needed basis to be anywhere near reliable because it doesn't contain the delivery system of Neurobalance which delivers to the brain via the limbic system as opposed to the digestive system which can cause side-effects for some people, e.g. nausea and dizziness. But if "regular" Phenibut works for you taken this way then it certainly would be the cheapest way forward compared to the price of Neurobalance.


----------



## bling (Jan 27, 2008)

Well i bought neurobalance. Must be just what people still have left in stock.


----------



## Malfie (Mar 10, 2007)

Yes, that UK store, as mentioned in this thread, still appear to have stock, but once that's gone then that will be it. Neurobalance is now almost impossible to get in the US, apparently :sigh 

And this is another reason why I haven't yet tried it. I was pinning my hopes on it. Then when I found out about it being discontinued, I didn't really see much point in trying it if I couldn't buy it anymore.

Possibly the best thing to do if it's really helpful is keep checking the IBE forums for any progress reports!


----------



## tiberius (Feb 9, 2007)

I recommend you buy plain Phenibut. Practically same stuff as Neurobalance but without the fancy marketing talk :yes http://www.relentlessimprovement.com/ is the cheapest place I could find. They also have quantity discounts.

I've tried it a couple of times in 1000-1500mg doses. It has some effect. I have felt more talkative (because of reduced anxiety, perhaps). I'm still going to do more testing. I haven't used it in really "bad" situations, but mostly when I've been hanging with friends. I use it only 1-2 times per week so that I don't develop tolerance (or addiction). To anyone considering this, I'd say give it a go. There's not much to lose... only around 30 dollars


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I think "Anxiety X calm"by olympian labs is another supplement that is naturopathic in helping body and mind.


----------



## bling (Jan 27, 2008)

There seems to be a lot of combos or formulas out there, it is finding one that works for you. As i've said in the past i do find Seredyn good, but just thought the neurobalance might be even better, but i do worry about imbalance with that. Oh well i'll use as needed, if it can be used like that. I've been collecting the Seredyn ingredients seperately, trying to mimic its affect, so i can take without the herbs, valerian and passionflower and it should also work out cheaper. I'm finding the rhodiola rosea quite good, it seems to even out your mood. The trouble is my son is nicking it all the time, as he is in the middle of exams, and he must find it works as he moaned it wasn't on the table with rest of his supplements the other day. Apparently that helps to raise certain neurotransmitters in the brain. I think to find the things that work for you and make your own formula/combo of things to take, and then you can also experiment with amounts. I'm going to add a good B vit complex to my regime, as b vits seem to be instrumental in neurotransmitter/brain health. And extra niacinamide.


----------



## p!atd (May 16, 2008)

Anyone know if im able to take Seredyn, Neurobalance and Magnesium Taurate alongside each other?


----------



## bling (Jan 27, 2008)

Yes i want to know that one too. Mag taurate is okay with Seredyn, as have used both together. Well the active ingredients in Seredyn are
l-theanine;niacinamide;passionflower and valerian; and magneium taurate, so already has that in the formula. I think it would be okay with Neurobalance; but is rhodiola rosea alright with Neurobalance? Not that impressed if no guide to tell you what you can or can't take. I just realised today that Seredyn's sister product Amoryn? is chiefly Rhodiola, but has SJW;5HTP and b vits, and that is supposed to be good for panic attacks and you take on continuous basis. Rhodiola is not advised for bi-polar though.


----------



## p!atd (May 16, 2008)

Im gonna give neurobalance another go for a few more days and if not try seredyn as i havent used that yet. If seredyn already has mag taurate in it will taking that alongside a seperate mag taurate supplement not be too much?

Neurobalance seems to have either alot of effect or little effect on people according to the posts ive read on different forums. Do you reckon if it has little effect it means that gaba is not what you are deficient in? If thats the case at least allows us to narrow down our deficiences.


----------



## bling (Jan 27, 2008)

You should try Seredyn, I've been doing stuff this year, i couldn't do before, while taking that as needed. You can take quite a bit of mag taurate. Seredyn has 175mg per cap and you could take up to 6 a day, but i've never taken that much. So you could still take extra. Each tab has 200mg niacinamide in as well. I'm not sure what calms me down, but you can feel it working. If i am really nervous i've taken 3 at once, but generally one or two is enough and it lasts for hours, all day in fact. I'm going to finish what i've got and then try taking the ingredients seperately. Have you been on their website? I've tried the l-theanine on its own before and it didn't work as well as the Seredyn, so i suspect its the high niacinamide in it. I've a lot of experimenting to do. I'm wondering whether to get my neurotransmitters tested, then i'm not guessing all the time. I posted on different thread a neurotransmitter quizz some days ago. Maybe it isn't gaba you need.


----------



## bling (Jan 27, 2008)

http://www.integrativepsychiatry.net/ne ... _quiz.html


----------



## p!atd (May 16, 2008)

Cheers for that link i will definitely have a look!!

Ive got a bottle of seredyn unopened that i havent tried yet and really would like to asap but with trying the neurobalance at the moment im not too sure whether to take seredyn alongside it as we dont seem to have any conclusive answers as to whether that would be okay.

Ive just ordered some ginger tablets as well to take in addition to what i already am as apparently they should help with nausea? Which is one of the main symptoms of my anxiety.

Going to try two teaspoons of Neurobalance tonight and then perhaps some during the day tomorrow as i havent tried it during the day yet.


----------



## yohan (May 6, 2008)

Malfie said:


> Fear not though! If IBE can get permission to use the delivery system, it's rumoured that Neurobalance could soon reappear and possibly in capsule form!


That's great news. Can you tell us the source of this rumours?



Malfie said:


> The other name for 4-amino-3-Phenylbutyric acid is Phenibut, which has been discussed at length on this forum. Phenibut powder and capsules can be readily bought from most online sports supplement stores. But the problem with this form of Phenibut is that tolerance builds exceptionally fast, so can only be taken on an as-needed basis to be anywhere near reliable because it doesn't contain the delivery system of Neurobalance which delivers to the brain via the limbic system as opposed to the digestive system which can cause side-effects for some people, e.g. nausea and dizziness. But if "regular" Phenibut works for you taken this way then it certainly would be the cheapest way forward compared to the price of Neurobalance.


It seems odd to me that Phenibut (which is the main active ingredient of Neurobalance) would cause a quicker tolerance build than Neurobalance. As far as I know Neurobalance is Phenibut, mixed with some flavoring, water and oil.

Now back to my personal experience with Neurobalance:

Yesterday evening I attended a birthday party with quite a lot of people. We had a great time, I didn't feel uncertain or uncomfortable at any time and I did talk a lot. The best thing though was that I did not feel any pressure before the party started. Usually, hours or even days before a social meeting I feel stress (mainly in my stomach area). None of all was the case yesterday. The amount I took was 1 teaspoon the evening before, one in the morning, and a half teaspoon in the afternoon, a few hours before the party started, just to be sure.

Since then, I didn't take anymore. I'm concerned about the whole tolerance issue that is discussed here on the forum. 
It would be a disaster if such a great supplement would only have temporary effects :cry

I think I won't take the stuff until monday morning, a teaspoon before going to work.


----------



## bling (Jan 27, 2008)

Did you drink alcohol with it?


----------



## Malfie (Mar 10, 2007)

yohan said:


> That's great news. Can you tell us the source of this rumours?


TBH, I joined another forum, a non-anxiety forum, and started a thread about Neurobalance being discontinued, as I not only wanted to know if this was true, but I also wanted to know more about Neurobalance. And to my surprise, the thread went to two pages, was very informative, and there were even a few people on there who either claimed to know inside information or worked for IBE. Am I allowed to post the link? I will if this is OK!



yohan said:


> It seems odd to me that Phenibut (which is the main active ingredient of Neurobalance) would cause a quicker tolerance build than Neurobalance. As far as I know Neurobalance is Phenibut, mixed with some flavoring, water and oil.


The slower tolerance build of Neurobalance compared to the fast tolerance build of regular Phenibut is marked by its delivery system to the brain, apparently. I'm not a medical person and don't profess to know exactly how this is achieved, and you will build tolerance to Neurobalance if taken long enough, but this is based solely on people's long term experiences with taking the two supplements.



bling said:


> Did you drink alcohol with it?


Neurobalance/Phenibut binds to the GABA-B brain receptors, unlike the Benzos that bind to the GABA-A receptors, and the herbs like Valerian that loosely bind to GABA-A. Neurobalance/Phenibut can raise Dopamine though, so can make one glass of wine feel like four, so I think would be best avoided :?


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

I don't understand this whole GABA A GABA B receptors. What effects does each kind produce? Which would be the one to target if you want an anti anxiety effect? Thanks.


----------



## Malfie (Mar 10, 2007)

AdrianG said:


> I don't understand this whole GABA A GABA B receptors. What effects does each kind produce? Which would be the one to target if you want an anti anxiety effect? Thanks.


I don't understand the whole of it either. All I know is there are three types of GABA receptors, GABA-A, GABA-B and GABA-C, and we never seem to hear much about GABA-C.

GABA-A and GABA-C receptors are ligand-gated ion channels and are fast-response receptors, whereas GABA-B receptors are G protein-coupled receptors and are slow-responding. As Phenibut binds to GABA-B, this is why it can take several hours to feel anything from it, but doesn't mean anything that binds to GABA-B won't work for anxiety or will be less effective. It can be just as effective but will take much longer to work.


----------



## yohan (May 6, 2008)

bling said:


> Did you drink alcohol with it?


No none at all. The effect was solely made by the Neurobalance.

Tonight I attended another birthday party (without any Neurobalance). I wasn't comfortable at all and left early.



Malfie said:


> AdrianG said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand this whole GABA A GABA B receptors. What effects does each kind produce? Which would be the one to target if you want an anti anxiety effect? Thanks.
> ...


Thanks for this information. I did a little more research on this GABA-receptors and found the following:
*Wikipedia says that the effectiveness of GABA is less when not enough Vitamine B1 is taken. This can lead to anxiety. Maybe taking Vitamin B1-supplements will make Neurobalance unnecessary?*
Since Neurobalance works so well with my anxiety, I'm convinced that these GABA-receptors play an important role in causing our problem.

Also check out this website (I quote):


> _Vitamin B1 and its deficiency leading Depression Vitamin B1 is essential for nerve stimulation and for metabolism of carbohydrates to give brain energy as well as body energy. Deficiency symptoms include mood disorders, anxiety, insomnia, restlessness, night terror etc._


----------



## p!atd (May 16, 2008)

yohan said:


> *Wikipedia says that the effectiveness of GABA is less when not enough Vitamine B1 is taken. This can lead to anxiety. Maybe taking Vitamin B1-supplements will make Neurobalance unnecessary?*


http://www.phobia-fear-release.com/vita ... xiety.html

interesting!!


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Malfie said:


> AdrianG said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand this whole GABA A GABA B receptors. What effects does each kind produce? Which would be the one to target if you want an anti anxiety effect? Thanks.
> ...


One other thing I read about these receptors is that GABA-A increases chloride conductance whereas GABA-B increases potassium conductance. Both serve to hyperpolarize the cell and make it more resistant to stimulation. (K+ goes out of cell, cell becomes negative; Cl- comes into cell, cell becomes negative).


----------



## bling (Jan 27, 2008)

That's why i've just added a megasorb 'b' vit complex to my regime, has 50mg of each where applicable.
I was told once i was low in B1.
I do think if we get the nutrients to make the neurotransmitters or boost them or whatever, we shouldn't need to buy stuff like neurobalance. As i've said before i think it could be the niacinamide b3 in Seredyn that helps me, so i'm getting some of that as seperate supplement too. It would be interesting to know how many on this forum eat a good nutritionally balanced diet. A new thread maybe!


----------



## bling (Jan 27, 2008)

Link to this other forum please!! Although i don't want you to get into trouble.


----------



## Malfie (Mar 10, 2007)

Are you asking me bling? I still don't know if it's ok to post the link :stu



bling said:


> I do think if we get the nutrients to make the neurotransmitters or boost them or whatever, we shouldn't need to buy stuff like neurobalance.


I can't speak for everyone on here as we all have social anxiety to varying degrees, but in light of what we've been discussing, there seems to be one important aspect that needs to be considered and that's the psychological element that plays a part to some degree or another in all anxiety disorders. I think even if we each discovered exactly what our brains lacked, had too much of, our physical imbalances, etc. and found all the correct vitamins, nutrients, etc. to right all the wrongs, the mind, and especially the subconscious, also needs to be worked on.

I know personally the anxiety that I have is so specifically social that when I'm not having to face or be in a social situation, I have almost, and often zero anxiety, which somehow says to me that it can't be all physical, i.e. due to a lack of, too much of, an imbalance of, etc., otherwise I'd feel anxious to some degree at all times and not just this huge rise in crippling anxiety when having to face a social situation :hide


----------



## p!atd (May 16, 2008)

if you google 'neurobalance forum' its the second one on the list after this one i think? hope its okay for me to say that.

im with you malfie. really wish i could rewire my subconcious as for me its thinking that im going to have anxiety which actually brings on the anxiety. in some instances i'll feel fine and stop and think 'wait a minute i dont feel any anxiety here' and then bam i feel it!!


----------



## bling (Jan 27, 2008)

In that case please try the Seredyn. I sound like an advert, but my main problem was the crippling anxiety when having to face a social situation to. And now i can cope. I did a year of cognitive therapy some years ago to. I do have General anxeity at times though as well and a touch of OCD and i have very disturbed sleep. So i'm still looking for that balance. But i agree, we do need to look at the psychological aspect to.


----------



## Malfie (Mar 10, 2007)

p!atd said:


> if you google 'neurobalance forum' its the second one on the list after this one i think? hope its okay for me to say that.


Yes, that's the site!  But it seems you may have to register to read it! I registered and started a thread titled "NeuroBalance Discontinued! Anyone know why?" and this is how I found out the reason and a bit more about Neurobalance in general.

I admit to being a bit deceptive though by making out I had tried it, but I thought I might get asked more and these people are rather big into supplements and I was really desperate for answers at the time! Plus, I hadn't (still haven't) found out if it was OK to take with an antidepressant.

If you type "Neurobalance" into the search field it's about 13 from the top of the list 



bling said:


> In that case please try the Seredyn. I sound like an advert, but my main problem was the crippling anxiety when having to face a social situation to.


Bling, I have tried Seredyn. I tried it a few times and it made me feel weird. I can't really explain the feeling but I didn't like how it made me feel. Then I went on to try a few other things and finally realized that it was the Valerian that was making me feel that way, as every time I've taken something containing Valerian I feel the same way  I'm glad it helps you though. This is why I was pinning my hopes on Neurobalance.


----------



## bling (Jan 27, 2008)

Actually i remember you saying that before now. When i get my high dose niacin, i'll take that with the l-theanine, and my mag taurate and see if that works. Then i won't need the herbs, as i'm not that keen on them either. Unless it is the herbs that are having an affect, but i doubt that.
If it does i'll let you know.

As already mentioned, I've been taking Rhodiola rosea, for about a week now and i normally drink 4 to 5 cups of coffee a day, plus tea, and i was having difficulty cutting it out, which i want to do, as that might be interferring with my sleep, and it doesn't help anxiety, depletes b vits etc etc. Yesterday and today i've had two, and i only had the second one, because hubby asked and he was making one. Interesting. People actually use it like coffee, but i didn't expect it to stop my cravings for it. Just an observation i wanted to share with everyone. I only used to have one at Eleven, and it got more and more, it is so addictive.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Am I the only one who thinks that this thread is just one big spam?

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

stadiumrockdwarf said:


> Wow check out the viral advertising right here on SAS. All these guys with 1 post each suddenly appearing from nowhere .. still its clever. Seem to create a buzz by having all these people ask questions about it so that real users get pulled into the conversation too, and before long you have social proof AND scarcity (the stuff running out) all in one thread.
> 
> And then if youre feeling REALLY bold, go start another thread somewhere else.
> 
> Internet marketing genius! :clap


I can see that I'm not the only one to think it's spam. Thanks, stadiumrockdwarf!

:troll

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## yohan (May 6, 2008)

Kelly said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that this thread is just one big spam?
> 
> Have a nice day,
> Kelly


This is a discontinued product! It's no longer made. Why would anyone spam with non-existing products.

Back on-topic.

Again: this stuff seems to work for me. As from today I will try Vitamin B-complex instead of Neurobalance. If that doesn't work, I'm going to buy Phenibut (which is the main active ingredient of Neurobalance).


----------



## Malfie (Mar 10, 2007)

I agree with yohan. This is a place to discuss Nutrition, Supplements and Exercise, and this is what we're doing, and mainly discussing a discontinued product, so I don't see how this thread can be classed as spam.

yohan, I'm pleased it works for you. I may have to give mine a try now! How long does it take for you to feel any effect? Regular Phenibut will probably take much longer.


----------



## yohan (May 6, 2008)

Malfie said:


> I agree with yohan. This is a place to discuss Nutrition, Supplements and Exercise, and this is what we're doing, and mainly discussing a discontinued product, so I don't see how this thread can be classed as spam.
> 
> yohan, I'm pleased it works for you. I may have to give mine a try now! How long does it take for you to feel any effect? Regular Phenibut will probably take much longer.


It works really fast, I felt different in about an hour. I advise you to take one teaspoon before going to bed, and one in the morning. If you have the same type of anxiety that I have (which I think is a GABA-related one), than you'll definitely notice the difference.

As I said in my previous post, I stopped using it now since I'm afraid of the tolerance-issue. But it's a very important step forward for me to know that my anxiety is linked to my GABA-levels. Now I know in which direction I need to search for other solutions (possibly Vitamin B-complex, or maybe GABA supplements). After using Neurobalance I'm convinced that my anxiety probably doesn't have a psychological cause, which is also good to know.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Kelly said:


> stadiumrockdwarf said:
> 
> 
> > Wow check out the viral advertising right here on SAS. All these guys with 1 post each suddenly appearing from nowhere .. still its clever. Seem to create a buzz by having all these people ask questions about it so that real users get pulled into the conversation too, and before long you have social proof AND scarcity (the stuff running out) all in one thread.
> ...


Yeah I noticed its always the same posters, and guys with like 5 or 6 posts keep popping up out of nowhere who have never posted anywhere else, though some have posts in other threads. Ones that seem to link out to nutrition sites ... And the same guys keep posting over and over. Its not discontinued - thats not true, you can still get it. I agree with rockdwarf and kelly - this thread is spam. Doesnt matter - they probably do it on other sites too keeping a trickle of sales coming in. Its a common method of internet marketing, and as rockdwarf said, its called viral adevrtising. Quite clever and if well known users start to buy into it, then other users will begin to trust in what is being said even if the known users are buying the product or not.

I dont know if rockdwarf mentioned it, but theres a great book that talks about these kind of sales mehtods. Its called 'influence' by Brian Cialdini. Very interesting - "social proof" is the method being used here IMO.

EDIT: Ah yeah I see rockdwarf did mention it - and "scarcity" too! "Get it quick!! Its running out!! hurry hurry!!". Hehe. Clever.


----------



## yohan (May 6, 2008)

Finally we've found something that might be the solution to this problem, and then all this skeptical people. I really don't get it.

- Look at the guy who started this thread, he was registered since august 2007.
- Search google for Gaba, vitamin B and Phenibut in relationship to anxiety, and you'll see that many scientific studies have been done that proof that anxiety is (or can be) related to gaba-levels.

Maybe we should change the name of the tread though, in something more neutral. I can understand the current subject line makes people suspicious.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Especially as you have only 9 posts and they are all on this thread, thats suspicious too.

Spam. Add my vote to kellys

And wow did you ever reply quick


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

yohan said:


> Finally we've found something that might be the solution to this problem, and then all this skeptical people. I really don't get it.
> 
> - Look at the guy who started this thread, he was registered since august 2007.
> - Search google for Gaba, vitamin B and Phenibut in relationship to anxiety, and you'll see that many scientific studies have been done that proof that anxiety is (or can be) related to gaba-levels.
> ...


Because you havent found a solution. Youve found something that represents at best short term relief from symptoms that are debilitating. In addition this type of chemical causes upregulation and so will lose its effectiveness in time, meaning the user needs to take more and more, and so has to BUY more and more. Yes the guy had other posts, mostly in nutrition. Just because he has an existing account means nothing - it just means he started the enterprise some time ago. Building up a credible account is part of the viral advertising process, so its not exactly a surprise.

If you had even one other post in another thread I might believe you, but you dont, so I dont. But youre welcome to argue anyhow. As for the other posters, I have looked at their stuff and the amount if times it links out to sites with nutrition links on it only adds to my suspicion. Sorry, but this thread does look suspect as hell and now there are three people that agree. Of course my replies are only bumping this up the new thread list making more people see it, but hey, there we go. Free advertising.


----------



## yohan (May 6, 2008)

yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> Because you havent found a solution. Youve found something that represents at best short term relief from symptoms that are debilitating. In addition this type of chemical causes upregulation and so will lose its effectiveness in time, meaning the user needs to take more and more, and so has to BUY more and more.


Maybe that's true. I already mentioned that I stopped using Neurobalance since I'm afraid of the quick tolerance that the human body creates towards Phenibut. But the fact that it díd create a short-term relief proofs (in my opinion) that anxiety disorders MAY BE linked to the Gaba-levels in ones system. Since the Vitamin B-complex is supposed to have a similar effect, I will switch to a vitamin b-complex and post my results in this thread.

Apart from the tolerance-issue Phenibut (or Neurobalance) makes me a bit drowsy, which I hope won't be the case with Vitamin B.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

The reason GABA works (just like with Benzodoazepines) is because of the two neurotransmitters Glutamate (exitatory) and GABA (inhibitory). When you are anxious glutamate causes arousal of the amygdala and you feel 'wired'. GABA is the chemical the brain naturally uses to turn off that response. But any 'unnatural' addition of neurotransmitters causes the brain to try to get back to balance - and so it will reduce the number of available receptors for GABA, begin to metabolise (destroy) the GABA in the synapse and so - upregulation.

Why does it do this? Because there is no 'chemical imbalance'. The brain is doing what it is meant to do - activate the stress centres of the brain because of perceived threat. If you try to interrupt it, the brain will try to compensate to get back to ITS balance. That is the key problem with the 'chemical imbalance' theory - the chemicals are simply a response to the psychological state of affairs - whether this is due to a more reactive stress system or not. Each brain has it own natural set point, and products such as this will only ever represent a temporary change from that state - a reason why if this thread IS spam, its particularly insidious spam because it offers hope where there isnt any. If somone buys it, then finds it poops out, they may feel even more hopeless than before. It will have set them BACK. Thats why I feel angry.

A permamanent increase in GABA may be achieved through other methods, but unfortunately Neurobalance does not represent this achievement.


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

The admins/mods will determine what it spam and what it not. No one has to believe in anything that is posted. In fact, it is pretty common to see solutions questioned on these forums.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

yohan said:


> yeah_yeah_yeah said:
> 
> 
> > Because you havent found a solution. Youve found something that represents at best short term relief from symptoms that are debilitating. In addition this type of chemical causes upregulation and so will lose its effectiveness in time, meaning the user needs to take more and more, and so has to BUY more and more.
> ...


Hmm you seem to have edited that post quite a bit.

B-complex will do very little. I have tried it for over a year and got tired of spending the £15 a month just to have my pee smell funny. If you genuinely are a social anxiety sufferer then you would do better to look into more mainstream and accepted mehtods of permanently overcoming anxiety than milkshakes from the internet.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Disintegrate said:


> The admins/mods will determine what it spam and what it not. No one has to believe in anything that is posted. In fact, it is pretty common to see solutions questioned on these forums.


The effectivenss yes - but the nature of the posting here IS suspicious IMO. As im sure you know, viral advertising is really popular on the web. We didnt ask you to take it down - we were just saying what we thought.

Still at £35 a tub they must be doing pretty well


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

Your suspicions have been noted.


----------



## bling (Jan 27, 2008)

I thought this was the place to discuss nutritional supplements? Maybe you are the plant? trying to rubbish more natural solutions to pharmaceutical drugs. I know i'm not one. I post mainly on this section of the forum because that is what i'm mainly interested in. I don't believe in taking drugs/medication. What you say about B vits is rubbish too, they are needed to make neurotransmitters. And niacinamide is very helpful to me. The product neurobalance has been discontinued and is only sold where they have stock left, so why would anyone be trying to promote it. I'm not sure if it is for me anyway, but we should be able to freely discuss the pros and cons of any supplement without suspicion. If you aren't interested, just keep your nose out of it.


----------



## bling (Jan 27, 2008)

Actually the person that started all the interest, apart from original poster who may or may not have been a spammer, was sitting pretty, who said it worked for her, and she had been on this forum for a year or two. So it was her post that generated all the interest.


----------



## bling (Jan 27, 2008)

B-complex will do very little. I have tried it for over a year and got tired of spending the £15 a month just to have my pee smell funny. If you genuinely are a social anxiety sufferer then you would do better to look into more mainstream and accepted mehtods of permanently overcoming anxiety than milkshakes from the internet.


What methods are you talking about? And i think it is outrageous that people on this thread are being accused of trying to promote sales for Neurobalance. I've been mentioning Seredyn alot, only because it has genuinely been helping me cope. I do however find it expensive, so have been talking about buying the seperate ingredients in it and trying to get same affect. So am i here as a plant promoting Seredyn? Are we all going to be to scared to say what or what not has worked for us in case of getting shot down in fllames because of it. If you lot want to take poisonious, addictive drugs that is up to you, but don't stop us discussing alternatives.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Disintegrate said:


> Your suspicions have been noted.


Thank you, Disintegrate. It really bothers me that these people are trying to take money from the people here who just want to find help for their SA and don't want to be scammed.

Note to spammers: I'll trust anything yeah_yeah_yeah says about anything related to SA over you any day.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## bling (Jan 27, 2008)

Kelly it is none of your business. It is a discussion forum
We should be able to discuss what we want. We are not stupid, we can make up our own minds on whether we want to buy a product or not. We don't need you or anyone else to protect us. We are not morons!!
God you people make me sick. butt out!


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

bling said:


> Kelly it is none of your business. It is a discussion forum
> We should be able to discuss what we want. We are not stupid, we can make up our own minds on whether we want to buy a product or not. We don't need you or anyone else to protect us. We are not morons!!
> God you people make me sick. butt out!


Now you're just being rude. You know personal insults will be deleted right?

I just can't stomach the lengths some people will go to in order to rip other people off. It's disgraceful. I don't know much about viral marketing, but I wonder if personally insulting those who are rightfully skeptical is the next strategy in your play book.

This is an SA board. Someone with SA should know better than to address someone with SA in the way you just did. I have no reason to doubt that this thread is a fraud.

Anyway, you replied incredibly quickly. If you're in the US, I really feel for you. I know how much it sucks to have to work on a national holiday. :hug

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------

